# Greetings from Tennessee



## Companion Joe (Nov 26, 2013)

Greetings from Tennessee.
I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Joe, and I am a member of Greeneville Lodge No. 3 F&AM, Chapter No. 135 RAM, Council No. 77 R&SM, and Commandery No. 43.
I am a 20-year Mason, born into a Masonic family.
I currently serve in various offices in my local bodies and am a DDGHP for the Grand Chapter of Tennessee.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome Brother, I hope that you enjoy the site as much as we all do


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brennan (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome Joe. I just joined the york rite this fall at the festival in Nashville. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 27, 2013)

That's good to hear, Brennan. Perhaps we can meet up if you are able to attend Grand Lodge week in March.


----------



## Brennan (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm going to try, but I'm still in college so I don't know if classes will allow it. And I've been to your lodge before, I was there for the Andrew Johnson event around two months ago. I was the secretary in the civil war degree that Hiram performed (although I am not a member of Hiram #7 myself.) 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 27, 2013)

Undoubtedly we met. I was SW during the opening of the lodge. … you know, the handsome looking fellow in the West wearing a Masonic ring … couldn't have missed me. :lol:

You are welcome back any time. That truly was a great event.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 27, 2013)

Greetings Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight from the State of Idaho.

DDGHP at 20?! Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 27, 2013)

i think he meant he's been a mason for 20 years. :lol:


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, that is correct. I have been a Mason for 20 years. I'm 42, and actually just got called "middle age" the other day! :sneaky2:


----------



## BigDre357 (Nov 27, 2013)

Companion Joe said:


> Greetings from Tennessee.
> I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Joe, and I am a member of Greeneville Lodge No. 3 F&AM, Chapter No. 135 RAM, Council No. 77 R&SM, and Commandery No. 43.
> I am a 20-year Mason, born into a Masonic family.
> I currently serve in various offices in my local bodies and am a DDGHP for the Grand Chapter of Tennessee.



Always nice to meet a fellow tennessean Greetings Brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh (Nov 27, 2013)

Greeting from louisville ky


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Tat2Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome from Knoxville!


Bright Hope Lodge #557 F. & A.M.
Initiated 8-13-13
Passed 10-08-13
Raised 11-16-13


----------

